# Hello...



## jp61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just registered yesterday and wanted to say hello to all. My name is Joe and I'm working on my 50th orbit round the sun. Totally new to smoking. I'm a member of a fishing website also where SMF is mentioned quite often and some of the guys on there are pretty good at smoking. I've been drooling on my keyboard for a few years now looking at all the pics they post. I've decided that I'm going to give this smoking business a shot. Today I stopped in at Sam's Club after work to purchase a MES40". Well, I was a little disappointed for two reasons. Reason one- the MES40" on display in the store is not the same unit they have pictured on their website, which to me looks to be all stainless steel. I looked at their website again when I got home and the description says "powder-coated body and a stainless steel door" which is what's on display. Hahaha...very tricky this Sam guy! Two- it's on order. So I don't have a smoker, yet.


----------



## meateater (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to our humble smokehouse. Glad you stopped by.


----------



## jacobtia (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to SMF!! For a guy new to smoking this is the place to be! Lot's of good folks with good advise! I too just started the art of smoking and have to say that I am hooked!


----------



## les3176 (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to smf glad to have ya! Tons of info here and great members too! Good luck.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the party Joe!


----------



## arnie (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction Joe


----------



## chef willie (Mar 11, 2011)

Have to agree with Arnie above...although, not a bad addiction to have. Welcome to the forum and congrats on your coming MES40....you jumped right in big time. Looking forward to some Q/view off that baby so make sure your camera batteries are charged up.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to SMF Joe.  Sorry you have to wait for your MES to arrive, take advanage of that wait and check out the forums and make a list of all the things that you want to try. And start filling up your freezer with stuff like pork butts, ribs and chuckies!!

Enjoy the Smoke!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats on getting an MES 40---You'll love it!

Good point Dutch made too.

You may want to consider getting an "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER" now, because you will want one, and if you wait until you have your MES 40, you'll have to wait another few days for the little gadget that will make your smoking life complete.

I couldn't live without mine,

Bear


----------



## micmike (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. Lots of info and nice peeps here. Have fun.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Called Sam's today to see if they have any yet....person says they have five of them. I ask, you look on the computer or in stock, he says computer. Told him I was there yesterday and sign above smoker said "ON ORDER". He goes, let me go look.... 20 min. later I hang up the phone. Stop in after work, ask a lady working there if they have any in stock (sign still says on order) she checks and says they have five of them....20 min. later they find them 30 feet up in the air. Thought I heard.... hey Joe...hey Joe, we're up here :-) Anywho, it's out in the garage on 275 for 3 hours. While at Sam's I picked up some ribs and chicken and on my way home like a crackhead, picked up some apple, cherry and hickory chips. Hopefully Sunday night I'll be saying....man, this is some good stuff!  Meanwhile I have much reading to do......wish me luck!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys! Picked up the MES40" today, have 1:45 min. left on the pre-seasoning. I don't know what happened but my last post with pics went poof when I hit SUBMIT. Oh well, I'm not rewriting all that again. Hopefully Sunday I'll have some good news w/pics. Maybe a Moderator can check and see where my post went, thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds Great!

I'll be back Sunday!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome!

 Good luck and have fun!

  Craig


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 12, 2011)

Jp, good to have you here. enjoy and thanks for the Q-view, nice!

Have fun and be sure to,


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 12, 2011)

Man this is going to be a great weekend for you! Good luck with that first smoke Sunday!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello Joe, and welcome to the SMF. You may not have your smoker yet, but that gives to time for more reading. Reading is a main key while on the learning curve. It's all good my friend.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 12, 2011)

Good luck Joe. Like Bear said, you really need to get an AMNS ordered. It will make you a pro right off the bat


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on your new smoker.. And welcome to SMF its nice to have ya here lots to learn and great people as well.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, it's Sunday 11:30am and the spare ribs are in the MES. It's 34deg. outside and cloudy here in Cleveland, Ohio, a good day to start another smoking addiction.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks good Joe---Getting anxious?

34˚---Must be Indiana---good guess?

I gotta get my chair & wait this out with you.







    Now I'm ready!

Bear


----------



## jp61 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks good Joe---Getting anxious?
> 
> 34˚---Must be Indiana---good guess?
> 
> ...




Sorry Bear, I editted my location after your post. LOL....thanks for the company... Not as anxious as yesterday, but still...


----------



## jp61 (Mar 13, 2011)

So far so good.... I think.

Step two of the 3-2-1 method in progress...







Man's best friend has to eat also...


----------



## dirtworldmike (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Joe. Welcome to the site. Lookin good so far. I think we may be members of the same fishing site. OGF ??  

Congrads on the new unit , looks like a keeper !!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 13, 2011)

Final product and the money shot.... I'm a happy man!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2011)

Great looking plate!!!!

Thanks for the views!

Bear


----------



## jp61 (Mar 13, 2011)

dirtworldmike said:


> Hey Joe. Welcome to the site. Lookin good so far. I think we may be members of the same fishing site. OGF ??
> 
> Congrads on the new unit , looks like a keeper !!


Thanks and yes we are.....good site. Ribs were awesome! The MES40 is not a perfect unit but it got the job done, it's definitely a keeper!!! Had some minor issues with temp setting and actual temp, but I worked around it.


----------



## gnubee (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. I glad you stuck to it and got the MES you want. I have only the 30 inch digital without the window in the door but I absolutly love it..

It runs cheaply , uses minimal amounts of wood. Does a great job turning out awesome Q and is easy to clean up afterward. ( dishwasher for the pan and racks ) You're going to love that 40 inch and the window in the door.

When I bought mine I asked the clerk where they were. We dont stock the was the reply. But its in your current flyer says I. Different store says he. Nope says I because I got the flyer in this store 2 minutes ago and it mentions Penticton store as having them. He looks trapped but still says sorry we're All out and No Rainchecks. I finally spot a pallet with at least 10 of them on it about 20ft away from where we are standing. The sale price is clearly marked by a sign. Hmmm what are those I say. Uh um they must have just came in says He. Just then a sweet young Lady clerk was passing by and says to him, Oh no those have been here all week. By now I have lost patience with this too lazy to go check jerk and I say, Thank you Miss this jerk has been lying to me ever since I came into the store. I then went to the office and complained... the Manager tried to put a good spin on everything but I stuck to my guns till he realized that His clerk was being a lazy Jerk. Which he apologised for and gave me certificate for $25.00 off the sales price. I ended up saving over $125.00 on the thing.

Going by the use it gets and what I paid its the best buy I ever made.

I'm hoping to get the 40" MES this spring or summer.


----------



## gotarace (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow thanks for the q-view...great looking plate and welcome to the forum..your going to love that MES. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Search dutchs wicked baked beans...you have to try these their great!!!!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank You SMF and it's members... with your help and knowledge, my first smoke turned out to be a huge success!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2011)

That a great looking plate of ribs there Joe. I'm glad you first smoke went so well!


----------



## jdubya101 (Mar 14, 2011)

Boy have you come to the right place...this is THE place to be. Have fun with your new toy...er...I mean tool.


----------

